# Ex dividends date



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just curious how many days before. and after the ex. dividend date do you have to own that stock.
Also is there more volitility durring this time.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

You have to own the stock before the Ex Dividend date to be eligible for the next dividend. Other wise the dividend goes to the seller of the stock.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> You have to own the stock before the Ex Dividend date to be eligible for the next dividend. Other wise the dividend goes to the seller of the stock.


Thank you !


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, you can sell it on the ex dividend date and as long as you owned it the previous day you would get the dividend. 

In theory, the value of a stock would drop by the dividend amount on the ex dividend date and sometimes you can make a little bit of money gaming options because of that.


----------

